# Satillite TV contact in Dubai Sports City



## ACoz2000 (Sep 15, 2008)

I am trying to get hold of a satillite tv installer in Dubai Sports City are, I guess it may be ok if they do the ranches too...

I already have OSN and Al Jazeera Sports but need Al Jaz Sp +9 and +10, activated to watch the World Cup, has anyone already managed this? if so how much extra did you need to pay?

Looking forward to a match with a beer in my living room instead of stupid price drinks!:clap2:


----------

